# Show your unique stand for Nano tanks..



## Deflected (Jan 12, 2014)

We bought a storage unit at Target. The wife loves it because she can put the kids toys in it.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's my 12 Long stand I made last month. I was tired of shoes laying around the house and blocking the door way. I was also even more tired of having my beatiful Mr Aqua 12 Long in the basement soooo two birds one stand.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Had a friend weld this from 3/4" tube stock, then had is powder coated with a textured finish.










A heavy cabinet stand would not look right in this room.


----------



## 6 man reef (Jan 7, 2012)

Three great ideas. Thanks!
Showed them to her and she said..."I want it on a piece of furniture"

I'm doomed...


----------



## Seymour (Dec 9, 2013)

I've been thinking about an antique washstand - something with a marble top and cabinet space to house the filter etc. Craigslist has several in my area for around $100. They're typically oak or other hardwood and have a sturdy build.


----------



## 6 man reef (Jan 7, 2012)

Seymour... What area of CL are you searching?


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm in the process of making a table for my Fluval Edge. The table will serve as dual purpose so I am designing it to be a little large. Right now it's 22"x26"x3'

It's pretty simple in design but has some nice design features. I'll post pictures once it's all stained and such. 

If you're into wood working then you can of course make whatever you want but I used finished oak wood for its sturdiness and that wood is pretty pricey.


----------



## quark (Jan 10, 2014)

This is my custom stand I made for my ADA Mini-S. Its basically a Zak Designs tray, with a 3/8" Plexiglas sheet cut to the same size as the tank, screwed into custom aluminum leveling legs below the tray. Wanted to chop the handles, but since its melamine, it leaves an unfinished appearance. The tray has a 1" 90 degree bulkhead in the back with drain hose going to a bucket. Since this is an office, I wanted to make a water catchment system, for that unforeseen circumstance.

Don't mind the tank please, it's temporary scape. This was more of a proof of concept.


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

DogFish said:


> Had a friend weld this from 3/4" tube stock, then had is powder coated with a textured finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Like this look. I have something similar(just far less neat bellow  ). Also i'm a fan of your lighting. The use of track lighting is very clever.


W


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

wow.. such clever designs. big fan of all your stuff guys.. 

op. hope you can come up with something too to get you a nice big tank!


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

Love Nanodave's idea the most (the others a great as well LOL). I like the fact its multi-purpose and it holds shoes!!


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

DogFish said:


> Had a friend weld this from 3/4" tube stock, then had is powder coated with a textured finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy lights, Ikea + modified?


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

I have one similar to Dogfish's, though it's 1" steel with rounded edges. Custom weld job. The top is not a full plane, just the perimeter with a crosspiece from front to back. Shelf below is Plexiglas for the floating look. This is for a 90P however, certainly not a nano.


----------



## vanz (Dec 16, 2013)

Cool idea. Did you secure it to your wall? 



NanoDave said:


> Here's my 12 Long stand I made last month. I was tired of shoes laying around the house and blocking the door way. I was also even more tired of having my beatiful Mr Aqua 12 Long in the basement soooo two birds one stand.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

It is secured with one 2" screw going into a stud near the middle. I wasn't planning on securing it and it didn't seem too top heavy especially once the tank was full it became more stable. The gf said she would feel more comfortable if it was secured though. Especially as we use the top rack to hold wine now... glad I did especially when we reach for that second bottle


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

NanoDave, that is the most unique stand I have ever seen. It's just awesome.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks. It was actually one of my favorite projects as I did it all by whim and didn't make a drawing nor plan much out in my head. Kinda built it self. Surprisingly I only purchased 1 extra length of wood so was extremely minimal in cost Even with the one extra piece it cost $27 for the wood and $5 for the stain. Already had the screws and tools. Here's a few pics of building it. I wish I took more but I built it in a few hours and didn't remember to stop and take shots. When I get into to something I REALLY get focused.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

How is the flow on the zoo med mounted under the tank? Also how long does a fluval co2 cartridge last you?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

jamesyu said:


> Sexy lights, Ikea + modified?


And WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY.

Thanks the The track & LED dimmer are from HomeDepot, the shades & Cords are from IKEA. I had to buy pendent lights from HD to fit the track then MOD them to accept the IKEA cords. Not really that hard.

The shades hide PAR38 LEDS, more on my 40B journal. The Top & botton shelves are 3/4" birch plywood, painted grey to match the Krinkle finish powder coating on the metal stand. I had 3/8" nuts welded in the legs and Bolts act as levelers with chair leg glides on the bolts to protect the ceramic tile floor.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

6 man reef said:


> Three great ideas. Thanks!
> Showed them to her and she said..."I want it on a piece of furniture"
> 
> I'm doomed...


Prior to building my stand I was seriously looking at freestanding bathroom vanities at HomeDepot. I believe you can buy them without the sink & plumbing. You might need to add a brace or two but, they are every study as the pressboard junk that the Aquatic industry has to offer.

I know I could brace any of those vanities and feel it's safe. I also know I could never do the joining & finish on par with what they offer.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

dru: The flow is great! It actually pushes my cardinals around a decent amount and my half beak doesn't swim within 6" of it. When he was in my 10g he used to sit practically in the filter so goes to show. I actually crammed that filter with as much rings I could fit and even put a small amount of nitrate remover inside a thick mesh bag to slow it down a little recently. Got it for $25 on sale at LFS, defintely one of my best buys to date. The Fluval 88g co2 lasts almost a month a canister. I turn it on about 1-2 bps in the morning then off in the afternoon when the drop checker hits a nice green.


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

NanoDave said:


> Thanks. It was actually one of my favorite projects as I did it all by whim and didn't make a drawing nor plan much out in my head. Kinda built it self. Surprisingly I only purchased 1 extra length of wood so was extremely minimal in cost Even with the one extra piece it cost $27 for the wood and $5 for the stain. Already had the screws and tools. Here's a few pics of building it. I wish I took more but I built it in a few hours and didn't remember to stop and take shots. When I get into to something I REALLY get focused.


I really wish mine only cost $27! Your stand looks incredibly narrow with no major cross support so I am glad your wife talked you into anchoring it into the wall.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

I snuck in screws into the wooden dowels that can only be seen from underneath so it's actually quite stable. None the less better safe than sorry!


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's another "stand" I forgot to mention. It's a couple nano tanks on a boat book case. Used to have more books till the tanks took over


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

still love the shoe stand fish tank!


----------



## Notorious93 (Jun 3, 2013)

Nanodave do you have the 501 model or the one above it?? I currently have the 501 on a 6g but I was thinking it wouldn't enough for setting up my 12g long.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a 501 in the 12 long and even a 20L! I only have 1 congo puffer in the 20L with a decent amount of plants so not much in the way of bio load to worry about. I've found the 501 works perfect in the 12 long honestly. Perfect flow. Here's a video I just made of me throwing some spirulina flakes in to show water movement.


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

It's basically just a simple table design. Edges routered with a few different depths of 45s, an 1/8inch index on the lower trim where it meets the table for a slight design/depth bonus, and a little other design touches like the (slightly) tapered legs. I also made it so that the legs can be removed as it's a 3ft high table and makes for easy disassembly. While basic, I did make it myself so I'm happy with that.

Tank: Fluval Edge 6G with a table place mat underneath. Table would probably look better with a 12g but for now the 6g will do.

Dimensions 26: inches wide, 22 inches deep, and 36 3/4 inches high.

Table is made out of solid oak. Finish was Kona from Rustoleum which I'm not sure I'm a fan of but it'll do.



















Top view










Empty tank. 










Front edge/corner.










Peeks just over the back of my couch.


----------



## kuldeep87 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Good one *



DogFish said:


> Had a friend weld this from 3/4" tube stock, then had is powder coated with a textured finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really have a cool stand and a cute tank.. i really liked.And going to get a same soon..


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Don't have this anymore...could kick myself for selling it. I had it made from a cabinet.


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

Very cool waterfaller1.


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

Menace said:


> Very cool waterfaller1.


Agreed! Looks really nice!
Good luck....


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

quark said:


> This is my custom stand I made for my ADA Mini-S. Its basically a Zak Designs tray, with a 3/8" Plexiglas sheet cut to the same size as the tank, screwed into custom aluminum leveling legs below the tray. Wanted to chop the handles, but since its melamine, it leaves an unfinished appearance. The tray has a 1" 90 degree bulkhead in the back with drain hose going to a bucket. Since this is an office, I wanted to make a water catchment system, for that unforeseen circumstance.
> 
> Don't mind the tank please, it's temporary scape. This was more of a proof of concept.



I have my Mini-M on my desk in the exact same location!


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is a wood stand that my dad and I built for my 20g. Total cost of about $60.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesome tanks and stands. Thanks!


----------



## Project7Studios (Jan 31, 2013)

No screws or bolts to hold things together. Just tight tolerances and gravity!
Red is welded steel square tubing. 
White is laminated ply and/or melamine.

Please ignore the power cord to the tank. That hasnt been tucked behind the wall yet. I still intend to have no power cords etc showing. 

EDIT: Long time lurker. First Post!


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

That room/space looks incredible. Please tell me you call it the "Red Room".


----------



## Project7Studios (Jan 31, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> That room/space looks incredible. Please tell me you call it the "Red Room".


Lol Sorry to disappoint. I just call it "My office" :icon_roll


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

quark said:


>



For a second, I thought you were using a Griddle as a stand.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Project7Studios said:


> I just call it "My office"


Architect?


----------



## quark (Jan 10, 2014)

AGUILAR3 said:


> For a second, I thought you were using a Griddle as a stand.



haha, now THAT's an idea!

I need to figure out how to chop those handles....:icon_lol:


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

mmmm bacon and fishtanks...two of life's greatest things. This is my new favorite thread.

Very cool stands too!


----------



## Project7Studios (Jan 31, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Architect?


Nope! But Ill take that as a compliment! Haha,
I run a small construction company that offers design and fabrication with focus on commercial construction. Every piece of furniture in my office was made by my team and I (tank stand, table, dog beds and even the trash can lol)

It looks a little different today, definitely messier than those clean photos. Work actually gets done on this desk! haha


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Project7Studios said:


> No screws or bolts to hold things together. Just tight tolerances and gravity!
> Red is welded steel square tubing.
> White is laminated ply and/or melamine.
> 
> ...


WOW. Just... WOW.

I designed my stand, too... though not exactly "for" the tank (I just finished a major kitchen remodel), and not nearly as unique LOL


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

I bought a cabinet at goodwill that doubles as a stand. I don't have any pictures of it at the current moment but I'll take one tomorrow and update this post. I'm going to redo the top and re stain it due to water damage from water dripping off my arms n stuff. It holds up to a 28" tank. I had a 30" on it with a custom piece of 3/4 plywood wrapped in plastic then black cloth.


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

Mine is not exciting!  A small thick board, sits cattycornered on my desk edge, over to the top of a small stand to store things in. Almost the same height as the desk, so it works! That way, I can look at my tank, and my puter at the same time!


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

I like the little tank on the tray with the handles! Looks cute! You can pick it up that way!


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

Sits on a board, half on my desk, half on a wooden stand with drawers!


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

Tho the stand is not unique, as a small coffee table for a small living room it is!


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

This is a 5 gal Spec that I bought a very heavy shelf unit (from Wayfair.com) and built a slim hood and base for. Don't have the tank anymore, was just a little too much time keeping 3 tanks running in "living room, other people can see it" approved form 










This is the 'main' tank, that is just the standard petsmart/aquoen stand for this model (I braced the center-rear with real lumber)










More pics/build in my sig


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's a couple of unigue stands for some of my nanos:
The original pedestal was a LEGO box to support a 20cm cube tank inside a computer case. The pedestal was modified by eliminating some bricks and adding rollers to aid in servicing.








This pic shows the case front in place, to show the finished image.








The extra bricks were used to construct a Aztec pyramid stand for my LEGO nano cube. :bounce:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

